# becoming a service electrician



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jeromjenkins said:


> How does some one go about this? Do companies hire trainees? Out do they mostly hire journey level?


You've got to be a good trouble man, you must be able to figure out problems on the fly and never give up on the challenge,,,,Ever that will show as your working and all of a sudden you'll be in a service truck.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Also being able to sell the fix to the client will be the key to your success.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

harry has it pinned.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Some shops will hire on apprentices, but not usually a completely green one. We hired one recently that has about 6-8 months to get her hours, then she'll journey out. I wasn't looking for an apprentice, but the lack of qualified Jman made me get one that was close. 

It gives us a chance to continue her training in a service based method vs. just the construction. 

Try out the larger service shops in your area, keep going back and asking what you can do to get hired. Ask if you can do a ride along to see what it is like.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Service work isn't a whole lot more than the boy scout creed with a Fluke meter 

~CS~


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

chicken steve said:


> Service work isn't a whole lot more than the boy scout creed with a Fluke meter ~CS~


??? What does that mean?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

It means service is where a _lot _of us started, some of us fairly green, where the companie(s) we worked for simply sent us out with little more than a clean shave and new uniforms 

Service is the biggest _book/cover_ game going Hma

~CS~


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Being clean cut, shaven, and personable is important. You have to work around people's stuff and not damage it. Expect a mountain of stuff piled right where you have to work. Cleaning up after yourself is critical.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Yep like everyone else said keep it clean (cleaner than you found it), always act professional even when it is far from working out, trouble shoot correctly and efficiently, know the code (not just the current code either) knowing how/why they wired it sometimes helps with troubleshooting, NEVER STOP LEARNING.


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

chicken steve said:


> It means service is where a lot of us started, some of us fairly green, where the companie(s) we worked for simply sent us out with little more than a clean shave and new uniforms Service is the biggest book/cover game going Hma ~CS~


Really? Where I started only the older guys with the experience and great trouble shooting skills got that gravy stuff .
Better than the slugging all day for sure.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

running pipe and doing service work are the 2 things I dont get tired of, only because it is constantly different.


----------



## IP-EI (Apr 7, 2014)

TOOL_5150 said:


> running pipe and doing service work are the 2 things I dont get tired of, only because it is constantly different.


Service work is great, if you have the right kind of mind for troubleshooting. Some do, some don't. I'll never understand guys who enjoy running conduit. My brother is the same way, nothing makes him happier than running a big rack of pipe. To each their own.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Hmacanada said:


> Really? Where I started only the older guys with the experience and great trouble shooting skills got that gravy stuff .
> Better than the slugging all day for sure.


You lucked out Hma, lot of us were sent out w/o having that advantage

generally, the public was completely unaware 

~CS~


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

chicken steve said:


> You lucked out Hma, lot of us were sent out w/o having that advantage generally, the public was completely unaware ~CS~


 I'm doing it all wrong!! What made me think a guy should know what he is doing ? Although now that you mention it , I do see a lot of 20 something dudes in service trucks. I just assumed"helpers" for the guy with all the knowledge . It wasn't all that easy to get the good service guys to teach me when I was young. They had the attitude that if I know what they know our boss wouldn't need them. I made a lot less coin !


----------



## bostongtp (Apr 9, 2014)

chicken steve said:


> You lucked out Hma, lot of us were sent out w/o having that advantage
> 
> generally, the public was completely unaware
> 
> ~CS~


Your company really sent out unqualified personel without having at least 1 person with experience? Did they go under? 

"Generally the public was completely unaware"- that's pretty cool chicken steve huh? Are you proid you guys did good wasting people's money?? That can't be what your saying....

As to the O.P:as people already stated on here, service work is something you NEED to be taught and guided through. I don't have the money for mistakes of trial and error with some of the equipment I work with, I'm surprised chicken steves company did/does. Having someone WILLING to teach you is a beautiful thing.

I do some service work and can say expect to deal with:
- ballasts & pin socket repairs, flourescent lense replacements.
- Re lamping M.H., Ballast changing and capacitor testing/ changing. Photocell installs and repairs. 
- Time clock replacing, occupancy sensor Switch replacing, Exhaust fan repairs, automatic door install repairs.
- Emergency lighting Testing and repairs
- equipment failure diagnoatics. 
-CCTV troubleshooting, DVR Networking, Camera Adjustments, equipment upgrades, etc.
- Motor Sizing, additional start/stop station installs, indicator lights and alarm circuits for special equiment. 
-low voltage controls- replacing time delay relays, contactors and ice cube relays, fuses, proximity probes, electro mechanical valves, etc.


----------



## bostongtp (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I don't feel the need to defend myself from something i didn't  say Boston

What i_ will _say is, my past was peppered with being involved in larger _(by Vt standards) _companies who , between contracts, used service calls to keep the help busy.

I learned there were a lot of apprentices , of _every _service trade, being kicked around in the field back then...._.still_ that way too

*Why?* well the world might ask a lot of an EC walking into a large job, credentials, insurance, oversight bureaucracy(s) etc. 

But the public rarely if _ever_ asks, nor do these elements necessarily exist on service calls. 
:whistling2O YOU PULL A PERMIT FOR *EVERY* SERV CALL?:whistling2:


That said....I'll let you get back to posting _our trades_ _hacks_

That's right, it ain't _always_ Joe Handyman, Bloody do gooder libtards ,or the Maint man ....

~CS~


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

be thorough and comprehensive, if you see something wrong don't be afraid to tell the customer. don't be afraid to offer a panel tune up, or upgrade to GF I,etc.


----------



## bostongtp (Apr 9, 2014)

chicken steve said:


> I don't feel the need to defend myself from something i didn't  say Boston
> 
> What i will say is, my past was peppered with being involved in larger (by Vt standards) companies who , between contracts, used service calls to keep the help busy.
> 
> ...


Lol, sorry steve, I re - read my post. I'm definetly a douchebag, still feel the same way though. Don't waste people's money, you weren't your company was if they sent u out alone. Plus you could have got hurt. We don't wanna see that happen.

In your defense, NO I don't pull permits on EVERY service call... YES I have also INADVERTENTLY wasted the customers money due to MY lack of knowledge/ experience on some equipment and no I'm not better than you, you don't need me to tell you that you know what your doing, I bust balls I'm sorry it's all in good fun.

I need to think of some of the ******ed stuff I've done and post it so you guys don't think I'm a bully. When it comes to mistakes, I'm confident I've got alot of people on here beat, I make mistakes alot, luckily I have learned from most.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

jeromjenkins said:


> How does some one go about this? Do companies hire trainees? Out do they mostly hire journey level?


From a pure business standpoint, I think a company would be pretty silly to hire a green person to run a service truck. You want a person with a proven track record, such that you have confidence that whatever call you send the person on he or she has the skills to handle it. Handle it without making the company look incompetent during the troubleshooting process, and handle it without wasting unnecessary time during the repair. Some people, I'll admit, are "born" to be good service people. No doubt about it... but you still don't know what you don't know. Some basic skills need learned in the construction end of things, and while working with seasoned techs before you run your own calls.

The only way I can see a green guy getting in a service department is with a company that runs two-man trucks. The "second seat" guy is more like a laborer with some brains, learning to run his own truck some day.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

IMO, a service guy has to listen to the client (take notes), take the time to see if he/she can verify what the client is complaining about,

Take measurements before trying any fix or changing anything.

Try to find the "smoking gun" before declaring anything fixed because once the client pays you your trip back may be on your dime.


----------



## yrman (Jun 12, 2011)

Switched said:


> Some shops will hire on apprentices, but not usually a completely green one. We hired one recently that has about 6-8 months to get her hours, then she'll journey out. I wasn't looking for an apprentice, but the lack of qualified Jman made me get one that was close.
> 
> It gives us a chance to continue her training in a service based method vs. just the construction.
> 
> Try out the larger service shops in your area, keep going back and asking what you can do to get hired. Ask if you can do a ride along to see what it is like.


Cool! You found a girl electrcian! I'd love to find a woman electrician to hire.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

yrman said:


> Cool! You found a girl electrcian! I'd love to find a woman electrician to hire.


I've run across only a few female electricians, but all were unusually skilled. I have a couple theories why that is, but I'd employ every one.


----------



## yrman (Jun 12, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> From a pure business standpoint, I think a company would be pretty silly to hire a green person to run a service truck. You want a person with a proven track record, such that you have confidence that whatever call you send the person on he or she has the skills to handle it. Handle it without making the company look incompetent during the troubleshooting process, and handle it without wasting unnecessary time during the repair. Some people, I'll admit, are "born" to be good service people. No doubt about it... but you still don't know what you don't know. Some basic skills need learned in the construction end of things, and while working with seasoned techs before you run your own calls.
> 
> The only way I can see a green guy getting in a service department is with a company that runs two-man trucks. The "second seat" guy is more like a laborer with some brains, learning to run his own truck some day.


This is so true. We have found that unless someone is just super gifted, it takes a _minimum_ of 5-8 years of experience after getting a Jcard to develop the diagnostic skills to really be a great service tech. At least in our world. Mostly because so much of what you do involves figuring out how non-electricians, hacks. landscapers, homeowners and handymen might have done things. Professional electricians tend to do things in logical, industry accepted ways, so you can usually figure things out. It takes a different type of skill to figure out what a moron who knows just enough to be dangerous might have done to get the lights to work. 

I know lots of new Jmen go out and start their own companies but as an employer, we usually need at least 5-8 years of experience before even considering sending someone out alone. Of course like everything, there are exceptions. 

I'm sure many here will agree that it just takes years of experiencing many many different situations to really be a good diagnostician when you can't see what is going on or when many hands have been involved over time. Of course we have also seen more than our share of guys with years of experience who couldn't troubleshoot their way out of a box. 

Anyone new at our company spends quite a while riding shotgun with another tech. Then when we start sending them out on their own, they usually start with small basic calls and low opportunity stuff until they prove themselves. We usually know pretty quickly who is going to work out or not. IMO diagnostic skill is KEY to being a successful service guy. Add in good communication skills and confidence and success is assured.

Maybe residential service seems simple to commercial or industrial guys but to have to deal with customers, their kids, dogs, quirks and personalities not to mention all their STUFF in the way plus sell your own work, diagnose problems, educate customers and figure out and discuss pricing, do your work very well and clean up too.... well that is a lot to ask of a skilled tradesman. Lots of guys look down on service work but if you like it and are good, there is a lot of opportunity and you will never be out of a job. 

If a guy shows an aptitude for it, they are quickly in high demand, at least in residential.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

yrman said:


> If a guy shows an aptitude for it, they are quickly in high demand, at least in residential.


I don't think it's just resi. I shared an airplane ride next to a hiring engineer from Amazon, and he related skilled electrical service jobs in his company taking years to fill.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> It means service is where a _lot _of us started, some of us fairly green, where the companie(s) we worked for simply sent us out with little more than a clean shave and new uniforms
> 
> Service is the biggest _book/cover_ game going Hma
> 
> ~CS~


 Get technical support on your phone.


Make jokes about "Oh, I didn't know you bought the Make_it _work option."


----------



## yrman (Jun 12, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> I don't think it's just resi. I shared an airplane ride next to a hiring engineer from Amazon, and he related skilled electrical service jobs in his company taking years to fill.


I imagine that is true. I can only speak for our own company and don't want to presume about things I don't have any experience with. I get attacked enough on here.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

yrman said:


> I imagine that is true. I can only speak for our own company and don't want to presume about things I don't have any experience with. I get attacked enough on here.


Although i question your methods, i can't fault your _focus _Yrman.

My point here is there are lots of companies who's structure is _anything_ but conducive to good service work. It's amounts to no more than_ 'busy work' _for their guys.

For example, they'd send their fleet of PU trucks w/side till job boxes_ (set up for pipe/industrial jobs)_ out to serv calls where a carter 3W has crapped out behind $200 a roll french wall paper w/o so much as a fish tape

~CS~


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

A funny thing I've noticed is most electrical engineers can't troubleshoot. They design and head departments but can't even install a GFCI in their homes. Simple fixes in their homes are too much for them to handle.

I've been employed to check the wiring a bunch of them did to help a fellow engineer build a new home and they created many violations.

I've seen a motor running backwards in a multi-million $ plant and the chief electrical engineer didn't know how to reverse a three phase motor. 

They could not function without non-degreed designers and are the first to admit it.


----------



## yrman (Jun 12, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> Although i question your methods, i can't fault your _focus _Yrman.
> 
> My point here is there are lots of companies who's structure is _anything_ but conducive to good service work. It's amounts to no more than_ 'busy work' _for their guys.
> 
> ...


YES!! EXACTLY! The majority of EC's use service work as filler. Installation and service work are very different. That is part of why the pricing structure for a company like us that primarily focuses on service work is so different. 

Our bread and butter is not all day installation work. The other guys are just doing it to cover their overhead and keep people working with service as fillers or as a courtesy to their main customers.

For companies like us, we depend on all these small little jobs which can be a very inefficient use of manpower and resources. 

OMG are we actually agreeing with each other! :thumbup:


----------

